# dealing with "leggy" seedlings



## JohninWI (May 18, 2011)

I have another 2 weeks before I'm going to put my girls outdoors.  The problem is that i have them in big styrofoam cups, and they are getting leggy and pot-bound.

For the sake of transporting them to my plot, I definitely want to keep them in the small pots, even if they are overgrown.

Can you burry the plants deeper than they were in the pots?  When I grow tomatos, I actually burry the stalk all the way up to the first set of leaves and then the whole stalk sprouts leaves.  Does it work that way with herb?


----------



## dman1234 (May 18, 2011)

Yes, thats exactly what you need to do.

burying the stock or trunk is a common practice with MJ.


----------



## JohninWI (May 18, 2011)

Thanks!  I was hoping that would work--it would also help me to shave about 6" off of the initial height of things, making them a bit easier to hide.


----------



## Bleek187 (May 18, 2011)

yea.. anything that U plant underground will grow roots.. go for it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2011)

:48:


take care and be safe


----------



## JohninWI (May 23, 2011)

Good deal--I think this is going to work out well


----------

